# Homepage/Buch mit allen C Funktionen?



## Biene (8. August 2002)

Hi Leutz, 

ich hab mal ne etwas komische Frage an Euch (glaub ich zumindest, dass die komisch is *g*).
Und zwar bin ich ein Anfänger in der Programmiersprache C und C++. 
Da ich noch nich viel Plan davon habe und mit den Befehlen bzw. Funktionen noch nicht richtig klar komm und noch nicht weiss was die alle bedeuten, suche ich verzweifelt ein Buch oder eine Homepage die alle Befehle bzw. Funktionen aufgezählt haben und dann die Bedeutung oder wann man den einzelnen Befehl benutzt dazu stehn haben. 
Ich hoffe so etwas gibt es... *g* 
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen? Ich würd mich wirklich freuen. 

mfg, 
Biene


----------



## foxx21 (8. August 2002)

liebe Biene, in C bzw. C++ kann man keine Homepage programieren

die Programiersprachen für eine Homepage sind

Html
Java Script
PHP
ASP
CSS (STYLESHEETS | Hat nichts mit C oder C++ zu tun!!)

----
fügt noch was an , was ich vergessen habe, flash, usw. 


-gruß


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. August 2002)

eine reine funktionsreferenz wird für anfänger wohl nicht besonders empfehlenswert sein (und ausserdem kenn ich ehrlich gesagt keine). normalerweise sollte dir ein einsteigerbuch deutlich weiter helfen, weil da die grundlegenden funktionen (printf(), scanf(), etc.) ausführlich erklärt werden.

edit: hier hat niemand gesagt, dass man mit c und c++ homepages erstellen kann. es geht wohl eher um ebooks über c und c++.


----------



## goela (9. August 2002)

Du suchst eine Homepage für Befehle mit C/C++ bzw. Bücher!
Wie wärs mit Tutorials?

Schau doch mal hier vielleicht ist es was für Dich!

Ansonsten, wenn Du Dich mehr mit der Materie befassen willst oder musst, wirst Du nicht darum herumkommen, Dir ein Buch anzuschaffen!


----------



## Azmodeus (10. September 2002)

*Pronix*

Hi

Ich verweise wie immer bei diesem thema aus http://www.pronix.de da ich finde das die erklaerung dort fuer den anfang gut gestaltet sind und relativ leicht verstaendlich.
Ansonsten wuerde ich dir falls du in den Linux / Uni* bereich gehen willst das buch "Linux / Unix Systemprogrammierung" ans herz legen. (Windows und C is wie scheissen ohne klopapier *gg*)


----------



## Druide (25. September 2003)

http://www.pronix.de ist wirklich gut, gibts auch ein lehrbuch dazu. sonst kannste eine buchempfwehlung mal durchgehen, die wir für unsere azubis erstellen udn ständig aktualisieren. gehe auch edditrex klicke auf books, dann auf informatik. dort haste textnavigation für die einzelnen fächer. prog steht für programmierung. wenn es mehr mit entwurf sein soll, dann check sen. surf halt.

feedback ist ausdrücklich erwünscht - dafür gibts das feedbackformular ;-)


----------



## chibisuke (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxx21 _
> *liebe Biene, in C bzw. C++ kann man keine Homepage programieren
> -*



das is schlichtweg FALSCH... du kannst mit hilfe von C/C++ sehr wohl webpages programmieren.. oder was meinst in was ebay geschrieben is? meinste die haben sich mit PHP oder Perl rumgeplagt? nope, das is eine ISAPI-DLL, die soweit ich weiß in C++ geschrieben is... und für kleine anwendungen kann man auch eine EXE draus machen und diese über CGI einbinden, hab das selbst schon machen müssen ;-)


Nun aber zum thema... das umfangreichste mir bekannte nachschlagewerk in sachen C und C++ programmierung ist und bleibt die MSDN..
damit ist die hilfedatei von VC++ gemeint, da sind alle befehle und so weiter verzeichnet


----------



## kastermaster (30. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von chibisuke _
> *das is schlichtweg FALSCH... du kannst mit hilfe von C/C++ sehr wohl webpages programmieren.. oder was meinst in was ebay geschrieben is? meinste die haben sich mit PHP oder Perl rumgeplagt? nope, das is eine ISAPI-DLL, die soweit ich weiß in C++ geschrieben is... und für kleine anwendungen kann man auch eine EXE draus machen und diese über CGI einbinden, hab das selbst schon machen müssen ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



ich möchte gern in c++ homepages erstellen
gibt es da irgendwelche internetseiten
WAS ist Isapi-DLL


----------



## Christian Fein (30. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von chibisuke _
> *das is schlichtweg FALSCH... du kannst mit hilfe von C/C++ sehr wohl webpages programmieren.. oder was meinst in was ebay geschrieben is?
> *



Ebay ist mit Java J2EE geschrieben.

Läuft auf einem IBM Websphere.

http://www.sun.com/service/about/success/recent/ebay.html



> eBay then turned to Sun Services to help with its J2EE technology-based architecture design and implementation. As part of this process, Sun mentored and trained eBay developers in development best practices based on the SunTone[sm] Architecture Methodology. The Sun team also served as a "watch dog" to help insure that the implementation would remain based on J2EE technology standards rather than become proprietary to any specific vendor.
> 
> In June, 2002, eBay completed the second phase of the three-phase roll-out of the new architecture, which it dubbed "V3." Phase One was a production-quality design concept and was successfully completed at the end of 2001. Phase Two moved the bulk of user activity to the new architecture--proving the scalability of the new architecture. And Phase Three--the long-term migration of virtually all eBay functionally to the new architecture--is scheduled for completion mid 2004.





> Result:
> RESULTS
> 
> While still a work-in-progress, eBay's V3 architecture clearly has already begun to deliver results. Geiger notes, "The first positive result is that it works great." This was not always a foregone conclusion, however. Geiger continues, "You know, back when we were looking down the road to converting an application to Java [technology], it was a daunting task. Being the largest, in terms of scale, velocity, and users, made us all nervous. The fact that we've effectively been able to keep our response time from an end-user perspective the same if not better while driving various quality-of-service requirements is an important benchmark."
> ...


Wovon du sprichst ist das Ebay vor 2002 , und dieses scheint nicht so doll zu skaalieren.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (1. April 2004)

*Totorial für Hompages in C++*

Hier mal ein kleines HowTo für eine Hompage in C++:
(Für Windows only)

```
#inlcude <iostream>

int main(int argc, char** argv)
{
   fstream hp("c:\\mypage.html", ios::out)
   if(!hp)
   {
      cout << "Hompage kann nicht erstellt werden" << endl;
      return -1;
   }

   hp << "<HTML>" << endl;
   hp << "\t<BODY>" << endl;
   hp << "\t\tMeine 1. Hompage mit C++" << endl;
   hp <<"\t</BODY>" << endl;
   hp <<"</HTML>" << endl;
   hp.close();
   return 0;
}
```

Ist doch gar nicht so schwer oder?!

Gruß Homer

P.S. heute ist der 1.4.


----------

